# Minecraft Bot Mouse Inputs



## finder2 (14. Okt 2014)

Guten Morgen,

habe gestern angefangen für minecraft - Skyblock einen cobblestone-Generator Bot gebaut (nichts komplexes einfach Mausklicks und tastendrücke): Leider funktioniert der nur, wenn ich das minecraft Fenster und den Bot im Vordergrund habe, da ich mit der Klasse java.awt.* arbeite. Die benutzten Befehle sind mouseMove(), mousePress/Release(), rob.keyPress/Release() die in einer while schleife angeordnet sind 

Eine  Möglichkeit, die mir eingefallen war das Ganze in einer VirtualBox ablaufen zu lassen. Leider überlastet das meinen PC und das Spiel im Wirtssystem laggt 

Daher wäre ich froh, wenn einer von euch wüsste, ob und wenn ja wie es möglich wäre mit Java Autoeingaben an ein bestimmtes Programm zugeben ohne, dass das Java-Programm oder der minecraft Client im Vordergrund ist. 

(andere Resourcen schonendere Vorgehen als eine VirtualBox sind auch gerne sehen???:L)

LG finder2


----------



## xJan45x (14. Okt 2014)

Du must mit der Klasse "org.lwjgl.input.Mouse" benutzen weil Minecraft LWJGL benutzt. Kannst du mit java.awt.* nix machen must die Mouse Klasse von LWJGL benzutzen genau so wie beim Keyboard auch die Klasse von LWJGL


----------



## finder2 (14. Okt 2014)

Vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Wie ist das gemeint? Soll ich mit lwjgl meinen Bot bauen oder ist das so gemeint, dass minecraft lwjgl benutzt und ich es sonst nicht ansteuern kann? 

Der Bot ansich funkitioniert - wenn er als Haupttask arbeitet - wunderbar.


----------



## Sogomn (21. Okt 2014)

> da ich mit der Klasse java.awt.* arbeite


Das ist keine Klasse, das ist ein Package.

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz. Der Robot kann doch Tasten- und Mausdrücke simulieren.


----------

